# Kitless, Facets, and a Tired Old Pen Maker



## Gregory Hardy (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello, all.

I am just starting to make kitless pens, and I am regularly running into roadblocks.  That's good.  It is requiring a lot more planning and thinking -the very things I am looking for in my pen-making.

Two problems:
First, I am looking for some good tips on making pen clips.  I'll swallow the reality of buying my Bock nibs and reservoirs - let those experts do their thing, but I am not afraid of metalworking.  Any ideas you might offer regarding clips would be appreciated.
Second - I really am looking for some tips on making facets on barrels and caps.  I am hoping to one day reproduce an old pen I have - my own first fountain pen that belonged to my great-grandmother - and I am going to have to be able to cut facets in order to do so.  Any tips you are willing to share would be appreciated.

We are creeping through August already.  Winter shop time is coming!

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Best regards-
-Greg


----------



## frank123 (Aug 8, 2017)

What kind of machine tools do you have available to make them?


----------



## Pierre--- (Aug 8, 2017)

I can see two ways :
- Use a powered - precise - expensive tool. Pen Wizzard is not that precise but not so expensive...
- Turn, draw, file, sand, polish. 

You may have a look here.


----------



## magpens (Aug 8, 2017)

It would be useful if you could post a pic of your great-grandmother's pen.

I think you would do well to invest in a small metal-working lathe (see Little Machine Shop for probably the best of these).

For doing facets, a small milling machine may be what you want (again, Little Machine Shop).


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Aug 9, 2017)

Mill, lathes, various grinders, welders of various sorts.  I also have a jewelry maker nearby who does high-end casting...


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Aug 9, 2017)

magpens said:


> It would be useful if you could post a pic of your great-grandmother's pen.
> 
> I think you would do well to invest in a small metal-working lathe (see Little Machine Shop for probably the best of these).
> 
> For doing facets, a small milling machine may be what you want (again, Little Machine Shop).



I have a 9x42 South Bend and a Craftsman 109.  I have access to a mill - but I am thinking that designing an attachment to my bigger lathe (Pen Wizard-ish sort of thing) may be the trick.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Aug 9, 2017)

Pierre--- said:


> I can see two ways :
> - Use a powered - precise - expensive tool. Pen Wizzard is not that precise but not so expensive...
> - Turn, draw, file, sand, polish.
> 
> You may have a look here.



Great link - thank you!


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 12, 2017)

Greetings
I made a hex faceted pen with my mini mill and a hex collet block. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2017)

Pierre,
That link to the article has expired. I will format a copy and send it to the library here on IAP.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Pierre--- said:


> I can see two ways :
> - Use a powered - precise - expensive tool. Pen Wizzard is not that precise but not so expensive...
> - Turn, draw, file, sand, polish.
> 
> You may have a look here.


----------



## Woodster Will (Aug 26, 2017)

Penultimate said:


> Greetings
> I made a hex faceted pen with my mini mill and a hex collet block.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Yes, using a hex collet block is probably the easiest way to do it. The blocks themselves aren't expensive but you'd need a collet or two to go with it.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 26, 2017)

Another way to cut facets would be to use a rose lathe engine. The possibilities are limitless. Understanding its method is necessary to get it. I can see doing that with the right cutter.

I began looking at the rose engine concept several years ago and just recently got interested in the idea of making one. It can be made or bought in parts. A few individuals offered custom made ones about 8 - 10 years ago. 

Do a google search of "rose engine" and watch a youtube. Most of the pictures and youtube are of rounded designs but I think it would be adaptable to facet turning. While a somewhat mildly expensive investment and time consuming investment, it will offer possibilities not available otherwise. Last week I was at a wood artist shop and the subject came up. The proprietor threw out the word "rose engine" to me to see what my understanding level was (my opinion from the context of the conversation). Upon answering him, he showed me some rose engine works that were very high priced and kept away from touching hands.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 26, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Another way to cut facets would be to use a rose lathe engine. The possibilities are limitless. Understanding its method is necessary to get it. I can see doing that with the right cutter.
> 
> I began looking at the rose engine concept several years ago and just recently got interested in the idea of making one. It can be made or bought in parts. A few individuals offered custom made ones about 8 - 10 years ago.
> 
> Do a google search of "rose engine" and watch a youtube. Most of the pictures and youtube are of rounded designs but I think it would be adaptable to facet turning. While a somewhat mildly expensive investment and time consuming investment, it will offer possibilities not available otherwise. Last week I was at a wood artist shop and the subject came up. The proprietor threw out the word "rose engine" to me to see what my understanding level was (my opinion from the context of the conversation). Upon answering him, he showed me some rose engine works that were very high priced and kept away from touching hands.



There has been a lot of simplifying the rose engine in the last few years.  Making one now is within in the reach of most people.  Jack Chick has or had a good, but simple version on the Internet. 

If you use a 5/8" steel rod for the spindle shaft, Shopsmith adapters will allow the use of most standard lathe accessories.   My current project is trying to figure out how to use Wendell Mathias, aka Woodgears version of homemade wood lathe for basis.   One of his followers lathe is at this link  https://woodgears.ca/reader/richard/lathe.html   It is almost the perfect basis for a rose engine lathe.  Change the headstock for the rosettes, set the ways on a "rocker" and it is ready for a XY Table and cutter setup.


----------

